# Fayettevill NC summer points series



## number_0 (Feb 17, 2003)

OK here is some big news guys our summer points seires starts Sunday here are how the point are awarded 
TQ 1pt 
A-MAIN
1ST 100
2ND 99
3RD 98
4TH 97
5TH 96
6TH 95
7TH 94
8TH 93
B-MAIN 
1ST 0 BUMP UP TO A-MAIN
2ND 91
3RD 90
4TH 89
5TH 88
6TH 87
7TH 86
8TH 85
C-MAIN
1ST 0 BUMP UP TO B-MAIN
2ND 83
3RD 82
4TH 81
5TH 80
6TH 79
7TH 78
8TH 77

ALSO THERE IS PRISE MONEY FOR THE TOP 3 IN THE SERIES IN STOCK TOURING CAR
1ST $50
2ND $35
3RD $15

THE SEREIS RUNS 6 WEEKS WITH 2 DROP DATES MEANING THE BEST 4 RACES WILL COUNT

any ifo you can contact me @[email protected]


----------

